# 95 Altima sunroof



## Marty08 (Sep 24, 2007)

I've got a 95 Altima GLE with the sunroof of course
Well when it rains really, really hard, for some reason is has been leaking. It's only done it 2 or 3 times.. and the water comes out from around the map light on the sunroof control panel. If I pull the panel off to look inside, I can't tell anything, and water is sitting in it. The seal for the sunroof looks like it was put on by some kid, probably the kid who owned the car before. It just doesn't look like it fits right, but I can't tell how it's getting in. Logic tells me that's the only way water is getting in though. Has anybody else had this problem? Where can I get a new seal for the sunroof?


----------



## Marty08 (Sep 24, 2007)

I did a whole lot of research on the issue and apparently it's somewhat common in cars with soonroofs. I took apart the pillar behind the windshield, and I can see where the drain tube connects, and can see the tube along the inside of the metal. Where exactly does the end of the drain tube come out at? Most cars have it come out either in the wheel well or inside where the hinges are. I poured water down the passenger side drain, and it drains properly, but I can't tell really where the water is coming out. The water drains very slowly on the driver side, and now every time it rains my driver side floor is soaked through. Has anybody else had this problem?? Somebody please provide any help you may have to offer, I don't want to take it to a shop. Thanks.


----------

